# Derailer



## chongmagic (Oct 31, 2019)

Built this for a friend, I really hate to give it up. This is version 2.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Oct 31, 2019)

Tidy


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 31, 2019)

You have been on a roll lately !

Nice work on all of them !

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 31, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> You have been on a roll lately !
> 
> Nice work on all of them !
> 
> Mike



Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 31, 2019)

Looking good!  You're a regular pedal factory.

Did you intend to post videos?  When I saw the picture move, I thought I was hallucinating


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 31, 2019)

I need to do some videos, but they are all going to be smartphone quality.


----------

